# Bring back Tommy Cooper



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

THE OLD ONES ARE THE BEST


A mate of mine recently admitted to being addicted to brake fluid. When I quizzed him on it he reckoned he could stop any time....



I went to the cemetery yesterday to lay some flowers on a grave. As I was standing there I noticed 4 grave diggers walking about with a coffin, 3 hours later and they're still walking about with it. I thought to myself, they've lost the plot!! 



I was at a cashpoint yesterday when a little old lady asked if I could check her balance, so I pushed her over. 


A new Middle East crisis erupted last night as Dubai Television was refused permission to broadcast 'The Flintstones'. A spokesman for the channel said. “A claim was made that people in Dubai would not understand the humour, but we know for a fact that people in Abu Dhabi Do.”



My daughter asked me for a pet spider for her birthday, so I went to our local pet shop and they were £70!!! I thought, I can get one cheaper off the web. 


Statistically, 6 out of 7 dwarves are not happy.


I start a new job in Seoul next week. I thought it was a good Korea move.



I was driving this morning when I saw an RAC van parked up. The driver was sobbing uncontrollably and looked very miserable. I thought to myself ‘that guy's heading for a breakdown.’ 



On holiday recently in Spain I saw a sign that said ‘English speaking Doctor’ - I thought, 'What a good idea, why don't we have them in our country?'


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hee hee ... well you've certainly made me smile but looking at the response from others (zilch) it looks like you and me are the only one's who like the old (often somewhat politically incorrect) style of silly but harmless enough humour! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sue


----------



## rangitira (Feb 17, 2011)

Who cares about the PC Buffons?

Laughter makes the World go round! if they want to be miserable let them, more fool them!


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

I agree .... sometimes I think this politiical correct business is just way over the top and everyone takes life far too seriously. I appreciate some topics and subjects are a definite NO NO but by and large, there are a lot of situations that can be viewed with a tongue in cheek element.

I'm a big lady and if someone wishes to highlight that fact with a little bit of harmless banter then it doesn't bother me one iota and I'm the first one to giggle along with them. Cruelty and bullying NO and I have no time for such conduct - but joviality tinged with a bit of cheeky banter is the best tonic going! Laugh and grow fat they say - so I guess that explains my size! Hee hee! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sue


----------

